# Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1



## 93_cabrio_CE (Jun 22, 2007)

Wich VW can be used for the rear disc brakes to put them in my car?


----------



## dubjunkeez001 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1 (93_cabrio_CE)*

Mk1 Scirocco.


----------



## 93_cabrio_CE (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1 (dubjunkeez001)*

Is that the only model that will work? How about the mk2 jetta GLI? Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1 (93_cabrio_CE)*

Any MKI, MKII, MKIII, or Corrado rear disc brakes will work, but you will need MKI specific parking brake cables, and hoses.


----------



## 93_cabrio_CE (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks. Wold you recommend the 22mm master cylinder from the car supplying the brakes?


----------



## 93_cabrio_CE (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1 (dubjunkeez001)*

Is that the only model that will work? How about the mk2 jetta GLI? Thanks.


----------



## dubjunkeez001 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Rear drum to disc swap for my 1993 Cabby mk1 (93_cabrio_CE)*

i read on cabby info the easiest swap for 4 wheel disc is what i presume to be the 2nd gen scirocco. but i haventdoe it yet to my 90 or my 89 so i dont know man. sorry.


----------



## 93_cabrio_CE (Jun 22, 2007)

No sweat. Thanks.


----------



## igene (Jul 26, 2007)

probably the same...? - 
I have an 83 GTI and put in rear disc from 
a 95 Jetta.
works well, stops on a dime.
GL


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (igene)*

Easiest way to swap is to replace your rear beam with a scirocco 16v rear beam, it includes everything you need including the proportioning valve. As an added bonus it has the VW integrated sway/torsion bar. Much easier then trying to piece it together


----------

